# A quick hello and a bunch of questions for a rookie



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Gentlemen,
Hello! Just stumbled across this forum in my search for a 535. What a great site!! I have found tons of info in prior posts and will continue to look over them to increase my knowledge of surf fishing.

Like I mentioned earlier, I am in the market for either a 535 or 555. My goal is to be able to find an outfit that will handle about 3-5 oz of lead and about 2-4 oz of cut mullet. My target are bull reds, but I want to stand a chance if I hook into a 4-5' shark. I'm looking for a no-frills reel that casts well. I don't need to reach out 400 feet, but I do need a reel that I'm not going to fight backlashes on every cast. I have heard nothing but good things about the 535 and 555. I am a little confused though on their brake systems. Penn's website does not show a 535 or 555 with a brake system, yet I can find plenty of the mag reels on ebay. Is this an aftermarket project or simply an older reel design? It looks like the Squall is the way to go if I want the mag brakes. If I end up picking up a 535 without the brake system, will I be fighting backlashes constantly? I'm all about a learning curve, but I don't want to get so frustrated I go back to my spinning reels.

I appreciate all insight that anyone has to offer on this inquiry. I'm very excited to get out there and hit the beach hard this fall. Things haven't really started on the southern GA coast yet (at least not for me). Plenty of small sharks and rays. Still waiting for the big one. I'll pry hit the grass with the new moon and the high tides this weekend...

Thanks again for everyone's time and patience in helping out another rookie.

Tight lines,
Ed Z.
Silver Bullet


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome 

You don't need a 535 or 555 for that size fish, a 525 mag will handle those fish just fine an will cast better too.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

like dawgfish says,a 525mag or a squall 15 will suffice and are better casters.
will you be using braid?
if so capacity will be more than enough for most any surf caught fish.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree with Bucket and Dawgfish. A 525 works just fine. You could even go with an ABU 6500 CT if you've swapped out the drag and have enough line on it.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Gentlemen,
I appreciate all the heads up. I'm definitely planning on braid, I'm guessing 30-40# with a shot of 30-40# mono on top. The guys that I just started fishing with swear by the 535's and 555's. A couple nights ago, I watched a couple hundred yards of line disappear off of a 555 in just a few seconds. My target are still the reds but these sharks that are out there might be a little bigger than I put on. They were very firm in their belief that I should fish nothing smaller than the 535 because of the higher line cap. If I had a bunch of extra money, I'd probably have a 525, 535, and 555, but in reality, I don't. I would rather be a little on the heavy side than to get spooled by large fish repeatedly. That being said, if anyone has a suggestion on line amounts I should be using, that would also be greatly appreciated.

But this really goes back to the first part of my question: Are the mag reels aftermarket, or are they older reels? I've been reading how everyone is dressing up their casting gear to get the most out of it and I've seen plenty of aftermaket accessories on ebay and penn make's no mention of them in their new product catalog. I suppose that the squall has replaced the graphite mag series...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

If you want line capacity and good casting get a abu 9000/10000, or an Akios 757 ctm. The 535 will work but is not the best casting reel for the money.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Abu 8600 has more line then a 9000, ive got a spare 545 if you dont mind getting a new handle


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome! Post a picture or two if you have some luck. If you want great info on magging reels, call Ryan at Hatteras Jacks. He is the pro on this topic, from what I have heard.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

I appreciate the offer KingFisher, but I've got a guy looking for a 535 for me this weekend. Hopefully Phaedrus I'll have some pics to post Friday midday if I can find some inshore reds in the grass...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=penn+535&_sacat=0

The Penn 535 Mag is dependable and excellent casting reel. Backing with 40# braid and a top shot of 30# mono is the way to go.

Also excellent is the Akios 757 CTM. They are now available with either 4.3:1 or 5.5:1 gears. It has mags and is capable of up to 4 brake blocks. Quality construction and smooth casting.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

just happen to have a 525 mag for sale, 100 plus shipping 757-717-8896


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fishing for drum with bycatch sharks is a problem everywhere....if the target is actually drum, and you dont care about the sharks, fish the smaller reels, use mono leaders and 17-25 pound test on the reel...when ya hook up, if its a drum catch him or small shark horse him in, if its a boss shark break him off and rerig, dont have to let him take line and get spooled. you can usually tell in the fisrt few seconds if its a drum or a seamonster. ideally they will bite the hook off(j hooks still have their place, if using circles get ready to lose all your sinkers instead), but alot of times ya lose more than that but with fresh line and good knots itll break at the shockknot, leavin ya all ur line,just tie a new shock on and rig and get back to fishin.
somethin we live with up here, weve got plenty of sharks as well...youll catch alot more drum if ya spend more time fishing for em instead of wrassling with sharks, keep a bak up rod or just reel ready to go to get a new bait in the water, and rerig the sharked rod when time allows.


----------

